# IPhone lequel



## SOZ (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour

 quel i phone conseillez vous en-dehors du dernier modèle 12
Mon budget 600 euros environ
Ma priorité faire de belles photos et l’autonomie et un format assez grand pour le confort mais peut-être pas les big maxi Max qui demandent deux mains et trois coudes
Merci pour votre éclairage dès que possible
belle journée


----------



## Findor (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

"*deux mains et trois coudes*" - oulaaa ! Apple ne proposent "plus que" des produits assez grands...

donc ici, pour toi, il faudrais voir sur les anciens iPhones. Je possède un *8+* équipé de 2 caméra avec lequel l'autonomie de la batterie dure plus de *2 jours* > serais-t-il adapté pour toi ?.
----

À voir si ce n'est pas trop grand 
- j'utilise moi même un 6s car le 8+ est trop grand pour moi > il a été placé dans le grenier, il n'y a pas longtemps...​


----------



## MrTom (6 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Ce que tu cherches n'existe pas à ce tarif là.
Même un 8+ est fort grand. Il faudrait te contenter d'un iPhone SE2.


----------



## SOZ (6 Décembre 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses je continue à prospecter..dans ma grotte


----------



## SOZ (7 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour 
Que pensez-vous des re conditionnés de chez apple
Il,propose   du X XS Xr XsMax 
Quelles différences entre ces modèles,?
Ce site est il plu s fiable que benchmark et cie ?

Bonjour Pour les belles photos le meilleur est-ce un XS OU XR OU 11,?Et  sur l’autonomie ?¥merci.


----------



## Findor (7 Décembre 2020)

Les reconditionnés, c'est vague. On peux y trouver toutes sortes de composants à l'intérieur de l'iPhone. Comme une batterie qui ne dure même pas un jour. Franchement, j'ai déjà testés plusieurs fois l'expérience et j'en était *guerre* satisfait > bref, je déconseille.

Pour les plus belle photos, d'après mes tests : le 11 & le XS sont parfait. Le XR je le met de coter car il n'a qu'une caméra, ce qui de ne jours n'est pas au "top" pour les pro.
​- concernant l'autonomie > avec une utilisation "basique" (photos, texte & réseaux sociaux ) c'est le XS qui a duré le plus longtemps.​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2020)

Sowhat72 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Que pensez-vous des re conditionnés de chez apple
> Il,propose   du X XS Xr XsMax
> Quelles différences entre ces modèles,?
> ...


Bonsoir ,

Vous voulez parlez des Phones que Apple met en vente ?


----------



## SOZ (7 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> Vous voulez parlez des Phones que Apple met en vente ?


Bonjour 
Oui c’est cela Jura les iPhone anciens modèle que propose APPLE


----------



## SOZ (7 Décembre 2020)

Findor a dit:


> Les reconditionnés, c'est vague. On peux y trouver toutes sortes de composants à l'intérieur de l'iPhone. Comme une batterie qui ne dure même pas un jour. Franchement, j'ai déjà testés plusieurs fois l'expérience et j'en était *guerre* satisfait > bref, je déconseille.
> 
> Pour les plus belle photos, d'après mes tests : le 11 & le XS sont parfait. Le XR je le met de coter car il n'a qu'une caméra, ce qui de ne jours n'est pas au "top" pour les pro.
> ​- concernant l'autonomie > avec une utilisation "basique" (photos, texte & réseaux sociaux ) c'est le XS qui a duré le plus longtemps.​


MERCI LE CHAT donc le XS mais neuf
Ta mauvaise expérience de  reconditionnés c’était  chez Apple ...?


----------



## SOZ (7 Décembre 2020)

Sowhat72 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses je continue à prospecter..dans ma grotte


J’ai peut être loupé un épisode mais une chose m’échappe pourquoi le XS neuf  modèle de 2017 ? Est plus cher que le 12 qui vient de sortir ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2020)

Sowhat72 a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des re conditionnés de chez apple


Le seul reconditionné de qualité, c'est le refurb d'Apple. Tu as exactement les mêmes garanties que le neuf. Ce qui n'exclut pas de pouvoir tomber sur un mauvais modèle.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2020)

Sowhat72 a dit:


> J’ai peut être loupé un épisode mais une chose m’échappe pourquoi le XS neuf  modèle de 2017 ? Est plus cher que le 12 qui vient de sortir ?


Un lien ?


----------



## SOZ (7 Décembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un lien ?





			https://www.darty.com/nav/achat/telephonie/telephone_mobile_seul/iphone/apple_iphone_xs_256gb_g.html


----------



## SOZ (7 Décembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un lien ?





			https://www.darty.com/nav/achat/telephonie/telephone_mobile/mobile/apple_apple_iphone_xs_64_go_gris__MK19177707.html#dartyclic=_1_MK19177707


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2020)

Sowhat72 a dit:


> https://www.darty.com/nav/achat/telephonie/telephone_mobile/mobile/apple_apple_iphone_xs_64_go_gris__MK19177707.html#dartyclic=_1_MK19177707


Quand on regarde ce lie, on voit que le vendeur est "Vendu et expédié par West book". West book fait donc les prix qu'il souhaite ! Si les gogos achètent chez lui, pourquoi pas…


----------



## SOZ (7 Décembre 2020)

Sowhat72 a dit:


> http://[URL][URL]https://www.darty....gris__MK19177707.html#dartyclic=_1_MK19177707[/URL][/URL]


Encore mieux !!!


Sowhat72 a dit:


> http://[URL][URL]https://www.darty....gris__MK19177707.html#dartyclic=_1_MK19177707[/URL][/URL]





Sly54 a dit:


> Quand on regarde ce lie, on voit que le vendeur est "Vendu et expédié par West book". West book fait donc les prix qu'il souhaite ! Si les gogos achètent chez lui, pourquoi pas…


C’est sûr mais c’est abusé..même Darty  On dirait 


			https://www.darty.com/nav/extra/list?seller=0&s=date&c=1665610&cat=138552&persist_sold_by_darty=true


----------



## MrTom (8 Décembre 2020)

Tu trouves encore des XS chez SFR, Bouygues, Orange...


----------



## thom75 (8 Décembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le seul reconditionné de qualité, c'est le refurb d'Apple. Tu as exactement les mêmes garanties que le neuf. Ce qui n'exclut pas de pouvoir tomber sur un mauvais modèle.



Je confirme après de nombreux achats de reconditionnés sur le refurb apple que j'ai toujours eu des appareils en état strictement neuf (seul l'emballage était parfois vierge). Juste un macbook qui a eu des problèmes au premier démarrage et a été remplacé par un autre en quelques jours.

Pour les reconditionnés qu'on trouve ailleurs (backmarket, etc), je m'y étais intéressé pour trouver un 11 Pro mais au final on ne sait pas trop quels composants sont mis et il semble que l'étanchéité n'est pas garantie pour ces appareils ; au final j'ai préféré faire un achat d'occasion en choisissant une annonce sérieuse et un appareil encore couvert par un contrat apple care +


----------



## SOZ (8 Décembre 2020)

Merci


----------



## SOZ (11 Décembre 2020)

Je reviens à la charge mais même sur le refurb d’Apple les xs sont au même prix qu’un iPhone 11 
Cela s’explique ?


----------



## MrTom (11 Décembre 2020)

Sowhat72 a dit:


> Je reviens à la charge mais même sur le refurb d’Apple les xs sont au même prix qu’un iPhone 11
> Cela s’explique ?


Oui le XS était l'équivalent du Pro d'aujourd'hui.

Edit : tu devrais utiliser cette page pour comparer les modèle point par point : https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/compare/


----------



## thom75 (11 Décembre 2020)

Le Xs a un écran OLED alors que le 11 est en LCD. Cela étant, je trouve en effet que les iphone du refurb sont assez chers (en fait surtout ce sont des modèles assez "anciens")


----------

